# Votre avis sur Windows 10



## Oyoel (29 Juillet 2015)

Windows 10 est sur sa rampe de lancement puisque c'est officiellement aujourd'hui qu'il sort. Vous pouvez retrouver notre dossier récapitulatif ici :
http://www.macg.co/ailleurs/2015/07/windows-10-une-fenetre-sur-lavenir-de-microsoft-90244

Sur ce sujet, nous concentrerons vos réactions concernant Windows 10, ses fonctionnalités, et la façon dont ils tournent sur vos Mac grâce à Bootcamp ou d'autres solutions de virtualisation 

On attend donc vos retours !


----------



## carvi84 (29 Juillet 2015)

Bonjour,
JE voudrais savoir si office 2007 pro est compatible avec win 10
merci

Oui office 2007 est compatible par contre non pour la gamme ciel compta évolution


----------



## mbk28 (30 Juillet 2015)

Mon cousin qui est niveau 1 en sav a deja crashe qq minutes apres l'installation.
Cela promet du travail aux sav


----------



## wanabi (30 Juillet 2015)

Bonjour,
J'ai fait l'installation via l'utilitaire de Windows à partir d'un Windows 7 non authentique : tout c'est bien passé
Mais les pilotes Bootcamp ne sont pas à jour :
Le scroll de ma souris (magic mouse) ne fonctionne pas.
Mon clavier (clavier en bluetooth) n'est en partie reconnu : de la touche F1/éclairage - à la touche éject ça ne fonctionne pas
Je précise que j'ai un macbook pro branché en HDMI sur écran externe.

Sinon, l'OS est plaisant, bon compromis entre Windows 7 et Windows 8.1
Par contre j'ai bien du mal à installer les applis du store, j'ai toujours la même erreur mais à force de répéter ça s'installe finalement.


----------



## Gouvant85 (30 Juillet 2015)

wanabi a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai fait l'installation via l'utilitaire de Windows à partir d'un Windows 7 non authentique : tout c'est bien passé
> Mais les pilotes Bootcamp ne sont pas à jour :
> Le scroll de ma souris (magic mouse) ne fonctionne pas.
> ...


----------



## Gouvant85 (30 Juillet 2015)

Bonsoir,

j'ai fait la mise à jour Windows 8. 1 vers Windows 10. Tout se passe très bien. Effectivement, les pilotes ne sont pas jours, mais ça fonctionne quand même, à part la magique mouse et le clavier pour quelques touches. Il n'y a pas de menu Boot Camp dans le panneau de configuration. J'avais installé l'avant-dernière bêta et tout avait planté au bout de quelques jours. Alors je me sens un peu en sursis.

OS plaisant. Très bonne fluidité, des menus d'accès rapide, le « Mission Control » et le fameux menu Démarrer. Mais je m'étais habitué à Windows 8. 1. Les barres de charm me manquent un peu. Je m'y étais habitué.


----------



## MacTyger (31 Juillet 2015)

J'ai switché il y a trois mois de cela sur Mac en acquérant un MBP 13" Rétina mi-2014, j'ai néanmoins conservé mon ancien ordinateur portable, un asus zenbook ux31e, sur lequel était installé Windows 7 (os que j'ai beaucoup apprécié pour sa stabilité et son ergonomie).

Windows 7 par rapport a Vista était un réel progrès, indéniablement.

J'ai installé aujourd'hui windows 10 sur ce pc, j'en suis très déçu ! 

Je ne vois là qu'un windows 8 amélioré en ce sens que, comme windows 8, windows 10 ressemble à une surcouche posée sur windows 7, mais avec cependant des innovations majeures comme l'assistante personnelle Cortana ou le navigateur Microsoft edge (ceux sont d'ailleurs les deux seules innovations que l'on remarque vraiment). 
Il faut également souligner, au rang des bonnes idées, le "mission control" et la barre latérale des notifications.

Peut être que j'aurais apprécié windows 10 si je n'avais connu que windows, mais à présent que j'ai trois mois d'usage sur mac, ma connaissance des deux OS est à peu près similaire.

Windows 10 c'est donc simplement Windows 8 qui est venu piocher quelques idées à OS X (mission control par exemple) et iOS (Cortana). Pour les navigateurs, c'est une bonne avancée face à IE mais on peine à être impressionné puisque des alternatives à IE existaient déjà que ce soit Firefox, Chrome ou Opéra.

Bref, à mon sens windows 10 innove bien moins que ce que l'on pouvait espérer. Dommage.


----------



## sinbad21 (31 Juillet 2015)

J'ai un Windows 7 authentique installé sur la partition boot camp et je n'ai pas pu faire l'installation via l'appli de mise à jour Microsoft. Echec à chaque tentative. J'ai donc téléchargé l'image iso 64 bits sur le site de Microsoft, j'ai gravé un DVD et j'ai pu alors faire la mise à jour, mais qu'est-ce que c'est long. Au final Windows 10 plus agréable que Windows 7, mais je n'aime pas le nouveau panneau de configuration, on ne trouve pas aisément ce qu'on cherche, par exemple le panneau Programmes et fonctionnalité, on n'y a plus accès directement, il faut le chercher avec la loupe.

D'autre part il y a maintenant un problème avec Boot Camp + VMware avec machine virtuelle greffée sur la partition Boot Camp, à savoir que Windows est activé quand on démarre directement sur Boot Camp, mais non activé quand on démarre via VMWare. Avant cela se produisait aussi la première fois, mais il suffisait d'activer à nouveau le Windows dans VMware, maintenant Windows signale qu'on a dépassé le nombre de machines autorisées par la licence et impose d'acheter une nouvelle licence. Pénible.


----------



## wanabi (1 Août 2015)

Bon eh bien retour sur Win 7 aprés 2 jours d'utilisation.
Win10 a planté : j'ai eu une notif "votre lecteur C/ comporte des erreurs, veuillez redémarrez....
Je m'exécute et la l'ordinateur n'arrive plus à redémarrer sur ma session (il redémarre sans cesse sur la même page bleue m'indiquant que le lecteur C/ a des erreurs, pas possible de faire de restauration vu que j'avais supprimer le dossier windows.old, pas de point de restauration possible ,...)
Bizarre cette histoire, j'avais essayé la Develloper Preview pendant longtemps et tout avait roulé.
On va attendre que les pilotes soit à jour et retenter l'expérience......


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Août 2015)

Je n'ai pas Windows sur le Macbook. Je préfère garder OS X sur le Mac, et avoir un petit PC sous Windows bien à lui.
Pour Windows 10, j'aime bien le design. Même si je préfère toujours et de loin OS X, Windows 10 est bien plus joli que Windows 8 pour moi. Côté fonctionnalités, elle me semble pas mal pour l'instant, un mixte de Windows 7 et Windows 8. Disons plutôt l'interface de Windows 8, avec les fonctionnalités complètes de Windows 7, ce qui permet de ne pas perdre la main, contrairement à Windows 8 et son "tout plein écran"...


----------



## Locke (1 Août 2015)

Pour ma part, dans une partition Boot Camp ou dans une machine virtuelle, zéro problème. Tout fonctionne, un pilote de souris Logitech à faire et c'est tout.

Au niveau ergonomie, heureusement que le menu Démarrer fait sa réapparition. Pour le reste, dommage que la police de caractères de certaines fenêtres soit trop grande, surtout pour les fonctions Paramètres. De plus, l'abus de fond blanc tue la lisibilité et pas possible d'en changer.

Windows 8 et 8.1 ne m'avait pas emballé et que j'avais zappé comme avec Vista. Dans les grandes lignes, du moins pour moi, c'est un bon Windows 7 avec une nouvelle interface graphique, mais rien de bien révolutionnaire. Au contraire, si on a pris l'habitude d'utiliser le Panneau de configuration, a quoi bon avoir créer d'autres fenêtres comme Paramètres ? On se sent un peu perdu avec toutes ces options.

Dans l'ensemble rien ne change, comme avec Regedit ou on peut modifier la rapidité d'affichage dans le menu Démarrer en modifiant la clé menushowdelay de 400 à 0. Oui, l'interface graphique est plus plate, plus de transparence et les thèmes sont très pauvres.

Le menu Démarrer est toujours aussi balourd. Pour sélectionner une application, il faut toujours aller tout en bas et sélectionner Toutes les applications qui apparaissent par ordre alphabétique ! Je n'ai jamais vu une aussi mauvaise gestion. Je fais comme d'habitude, j'installe un logiciel qui est ClassicShell qui permet comme auparavant de faire un meilleur listage, mais surtout d'un accès rapide à tout le contenu des applications d'un PC.

Pour le moment, je ne vois pas ce que Microsoft cherche vraiment à faire avec cette nouvelle version ou on retrouve l'intégralité d'un Windows 7, qui est vraiment devenu très stable avec le temps _(tout comme le feu XP)_.


----------



## Boboss29 (4 Août 2015)

Mise à jour faites sur mon macbook pro 2012 depuis windows 7 sur ma partition Bootcamp, nickel, sauf que je n'ai pas le clavier Apple, mon trackpad ne fonctionne pas, et le drivers bluetooth n'est pas installé. Quelqu'un à une solution (surtout le clavier Apple)

et sinon, je trouve que mon macbook chauffe énormément sous windows 10... du coup je sais pas si c'est normal...

par contre je trouve cette version de windows très rapide, fluide, et plutot agréable à utiliser. Même si je n'utilise windows que très rarement.


----------



## ArseniK (7 Août 2015)

Moi comme d'habitude avec Bootcamp, c'est la carte graphique qui n'est plus reconnu  !!
installation assez longue, l'OS demeure fluide, relativement beau de visu, pour le reste pas de grande nouveauté sauf l'appli XBOX dont je me sert sur Ipad et Iphone aussi donc c'est sympa.

De plus, dire a Cortana "je suis bourré" et écouter sa réponse est très amusant  ^^

Et sinon pareil que pour certains, le clavier n'est pas à jour, la souris non plus, (les drivers sont ceux de 2006). 
et du coup chose extrêmement énervante, la carte graphique est considérée comme "périphérique graphique windows de base" du coup tout bug dès que je lance un jeu ou autre...

Chose assez étrange, mon menu bootcamp est toujours la, ma résolution de base est de 3800*XXX, par contre plus de Catalyst, et dès que je vais sur AMD prendre les drivers spécials W10 "aucun matériel AMD n'a été détecté sur votre ordinateur"...

Je pense être forcé a retourné sous Seven si je ne trouve pas de solution... si jamais quelqu'un en a une à l'occasion


----------



## ArseniK (8 Août 2015)

Hola !
Petite info qui pourrais avoir une utilité pour certains,
j'ai réussi a remettre la carte graphique en son véritable nom  il suffit de re-télécharger et installer manuellement le pack de drivers graphiques AMD pour bootcamp et ça réinstalle aussi automatiquement catalyst  du coup la carte est a nouveau reconnue et tout fonctionne a merveille =)
je vais essayer maintenant de reprendre les drivers des périphériques Bluetooth on sait jamais ça marchera peut-être pareil  car les drivers que j'ai prit étaient optimisé pour W7 et 8/8.1 c'est peut-être pour ça que ça n'a pas marché au début


----------



## Locke (9 Août 2015)

Pour ma part, rien de tout cela, tout fut mis à jour tout seul après installation. Windows 7 sait mettre les pilotes à jour, et Windows 10 fait la même chose.

Parfois, cela vient des éditeurs de carte graphique, qui comme avec Apple, mettent du temps à faire les correctifs et surtout les mettre à disposition chez Microsoft.


----------



## Christian49140 (11 Août 2015)

Bonjour,
Perso après pas mal de problèmes sous Win 10, (Bad pool header et Bad pool caller, redémarrages, touches du clavier inversées etc.)je suis revenu sous Win 7, mais c'est c'est pas le pied car je n'ai pas retrouvé mon OS comme je l'avais laissé .... Je galère pour réparer le planificateur de tâches qui à subit pas mal de modifications (une bonne cinquantaine de messages d'erreurs) j'ai voulu faire une image système avant de migrer ... mais je n'ai pas pu, refus systématique de formatage des D.V.D. Bilan j'aurai pas du être aussi curieux .. bien fait pour moi ((


----------



## Locke (11 Août 2015)

Christian49140 a dit:


> Perso après pas mal de problèmes sous Win 10, (Bad pool header et Bad pool caller, redémarrages, touches du clavier inversées etc.)je suis revenu sous Win 7, mais c'est c'est pas le pied car je n'ai pas retrouvé mon OS comme je l'avais laissé ...


Lorsqu'on fait la MAJ de Windows 10, il y a obligatoirement un dossier Windows.old qui sert pour faire une restauration complète si on n'est pas satisfait.

J'ai testé par 2 fois, dans une machine virtuelle et dans une partition Boot Camp et je te garantis que j'ai tout retrouvé comme à l'origine sans aucun couac.


----------



## Christian49140 (11 Août 2015)

Bonjour Locke, 
Je ne l'ai pas trouvé, mais ce dossier ... on le trouve sous Win10 ou Sous Win7 ? j'ai bien deux dossiers ($sysReset et $Windows.BT) a la racine de mon dossier Windows7 qui sont apparus après retour sous Win7 mais je je ne sais pas trop à quoi ils servent ... (pour Win10 je pense)


----------



## Locke (11 Août 2015)

Christian49140 a dit:


> on le trouve sous Win10 ou Sous Win7 ?


Si tu as fait une MAJ de Windows 10 à partir de Windows 7, ce dossier sera forcément dans la nouvelle installation de Windows 10 _(anciennement Windows 7)_.

Sous Windows 10, il se trouvait tout bêtement ici...





...la désinstallation ne pose aucun problème, encore faut-il avoir suivi la bonne procédure. Pour le cas où, un tutoriel... http://lecrabeinfo.net/desinstaller-windows-10-et-revenir-a-windows-7-ou-8-1.html. Par la suite je n'ai pas trouvé de dossiers comme toi.


----------



## bompi (11 Août 2015)

Pour l'installer, il m'a fallu réinstaller Win7 sur mon petit PC [unique relique de PC chez moi]. Depuis dimanche, ça télécharge et installe des mises à jour et je ne suis pas encore arrivé au point où je peux installer Win10.
Mais je ne désespère pas d'y parvenir...


----------



## Christian49140 (11 Août 2015)

Merci Locke pour ta réponse, pour désinstaller Win10 j'avais (justement) suivi le tuto de lecrabeinfo.
Donc j'ai utilisé la restauration proposé par Win10 .....
Mais je n'avais pas prévu le résultat en revenant sous Win7.
Mon dernier recours est de tenter une réparation de Win7 avec le CD d'install.
En préalable je vais "essayer" de faire une sauvegarde sur un support externe.
Il me faudra donc réinstaller mes logiciels.
Par contre je ne sais pas ce qui va se passer au niveau des pilotes fournis par Apple ...
Ni pour Bootcamp ...
Il me faut pourtant le faire ....


----------



## Shonen17 (13 Août 2015)

Bonjour à tous !

Je venais ici pour chercher des réponses, mais je vais du coup juste partager mon ressentit.
J'ai fait la MàJ de ma version Windows 7 (non-officielle) en Bootcamp sur mon MBP 15" mi-2010 8GB RAM.

Au niveau ergonomie, vitesse de chargement, je préfère windows 10 à windows 7. Pour ce qui est de Edge, je n'irais pas dessus avant qu'il y'ai un adblock plus, adblock edge, ou ublock. Niveau gourmandise, il bouffe autant que Chrome. Un peu déçu de la promesse.

Il y'a aussi un logiciel très agaçant, car impossible à couper. AntiMalware Service Executable : le fameux logiciel espion qui va enregistrer tout ce que vous faites. J'ai beau mettre non à tous les paramètres, il est toujours présent. De plus, au démarrage, il écrit sur mon disque dur à auteur de 90/100% de ressources, ce qui ralentit considérablement le démarrage, et il prend en moyenne 100Mo de RAM constamment.

Ensuite, comme vous l'avez signalé, le clavier Fr (Apple) n'est pas bien géré, en tout cas pas pour mon MBP. La touche Fn ne fonctionne plus, adieu donc tout changement de volume, luminosité, rétroéclairage... avec le clavier, il faudra passer par l'utilitaire Bootcamp pour la luminosité et l'icone volume pour le son. Très très agaçant à mon goût. 
Je n'ai pas encore testé les prises micro/casque ni USB (je possède un iMic de Griffin).

Pour la souris, pareil je me sert plus souvent d'une souris HP que de la magic mouse (elle était déjà galère avant).

Donc mis à part le problème du clavier, qui sera réparé je suppose avec une MàJ de Bootcamp, le reste me va assez, je ne repasserais surement pas sur Windows 7.

Voilà voilà


----------



## Locke (13 Août 2015)

Shonen17 a dit:


> Donc mis à part le problème du clavier, qui sera réparé je suppose avec une MàJ de Bootcamp,


Essaye avec les drivers de la nouvelle version de Boot Camp pour Windows 10... http://www.macg.co/logiciels/2015/08/boot-camp-jour-pour-windows-10-90486


----------



## Shonen17 (14 Août 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Essaye avec les drivers de la nouvelle version de Boot Camp pour Windows 10... http://www.macg.co/logiciels/2015/08/boot-camp-jour-pour-windows-10-90486


Merci pour le partage, néanmoins le support a l'air très restrictif. Mon MBP mi-2010 n'a pas l'air d'être pris en charge par cette MàJ... Je ne voudrais pas casser mon BootCamp :/
De plus je n'ai pas trouvé les drivers sur le lien. Ils conseillent juste de ré-installer la nouvelle version de BootCamp (qui n'est pas supportée chez moi apparemment), puis d'installer les drivers à partir de là.


----------



## ArseniK (15 Août 2015)

Dits-moi Locke tu sais ou trouver le pack des drivers/pilotes? 
car sur le lien du support technique il est juste expliqué comment mettre a niveau vers W10... mais du coup le mien est déjà mis a niveau ^^ 
bien évidemment c' étais avant que BC 6 ne sorte... 
Je voudrais retrouver comme le 5.1, un dossier, avec plein de pilotes a mettre à jour soit même


----------



## Boboss29 (16 Août 2015)

Bon j'ai reformaté ma partition Bootcamp Hier, recréé une clé d'installation windows 7 avec les drivers bootcamp 6 dessus. J'ai remis windows 7, installé les drivers bootcamp 5, puis fait la mise à jour windows 10 et installé les drivers bootcamp 6. Tout marche nickel, c'est fluide et ça démarre plutôt rapidement (partition bootcamp sur mon macbook 2012, partition de 100go sur le HDD de 500 go)


----------



## Smacks (19 Août 2015)

Je ne comprend pas pourquoi apple n'a pas fait la MAJ Bootcamp pour les MacMini fin 2011, j'ai un core i5 8Go de RAM et un SSD il fonctionne mieux que des PC actuels. Pourquoi vouloir brider ce MacMini qui a tout pour faire tourner Windows 10 sans problème. Je suis donc bloqué avec un Bootcamp en version 5.1.4 et non le 6.0 qui prends en charge la dernière monture de Microsoft.


----------



## ArseniK (20 Août 2015)

tu peut télécharger le package de drivers/pilotes du 6 et installer manuellement ces derniers ça marche très bien


----------



## Shonen17 (21 Août 2015)

Oui mais comment le télécharger ? Si on ne peut pas installer la v6 de bootcamp...
Et aucun de vos liens ne nous a proposé de téléchargement d'un quelconque driver.


----------



## ArseniK (21 Août 2015)

Applications :> utilitaires :> Assistant boot camp :> continuer sur la fenêtre qui s'ouvre :> "Télécharger le plus récent logiciel..." ça télécharge le setup de BC 6 et deux dossiers Drivers et Pilotes. :


----------



## miasanchez (24 Août 2015)

Salut, j ai entendu dire que windows 10 bloqué les jeux téléchargés. Quelqu'un en a fait l'expérience?


----------



## ArseniK (24 Août 2015)

Pas que je sache et je jou


----------



## pcnum (2 Octobre 2015)

et dire qu'il y a des mouchards dans Windows 10 mais que tous les utilisateurs  ne le savent pas !
ils savent où tu es et ce que tu fais avec ton ordi


----------



## Locke (3 Octobre 2015)

miasanchez a dit:


> Salut, j ai entendu dire que windows 10 bloqué les jeux téléchargés. Quelqu'un en a fait l'expérience?


Tu as lu ça où ? On est un con !

Tu peux citer ta ou tes sources ?


pcnum a dit:


> et dire qu'il y a des mouchards dans Windows 10 mais que tous les utilisateurs ne le savent pas !
> ils savent où tu es et ce que tu fais avec ton ordi


Il y a et aura toujours des mouchards, mais pas pour ce que l'on croit. Par défaut, c'est toujours pour la vérification de l'authenticité de la version installée, ensuite, tout comme Google, ça glane des informations pour connaitre nos habitudes.


----------



## paulnevinthomas (25 Décembre 2015)

Download the Windows Disc Image 10  here. Youll-have A Few Questions to answer. Choose 64-bit download.  Will Be The link valid for 24 hours. The file system (iso) Will download into your Downloads folder. This hand Could take a Few Minutes.

1) Use steps thesis if you're Installing Windows on your Mac for the first time.

2) Use the list  at the end of this article  to make sour That you-have a Mac supports Windows 10.

3)  Check for software updates  to make sour OS X, your Mac firmware, Boot Camp Assistant and are up to date.

4) Open Boot Camp Assistant from the Utilities folder (or use  Spotlight  to find it).

5) Use Boot Camp Assistant to  install a new copy of Windows.


----------

